# Les Mis swords and muskets



## Blake (May 14, 2013)

Any ideas as far as the construction of large volume swords and muskets for Les Mis. 

Sent from my Galaxy S3


----------



## Van (May 14, 2013)

Muskets are pretty easy to fake with some 5/4, some doweling and a band saw. Add some miscellaneous hardware to fake things like trigger guards, hammers etc. 
Most of the swords are gong to be Sabers which can be done with with a CVG 1x stock and a band saw and a belt sander. Add some sliver paint and you're good to go < for most venues>
If you want sword on sword fighting you are going to need to either find a Fight choreographer who has his own stock of weapons, rent them from Weapons of Choice or Western Stage Props. Or find a local metal smith who loves the Arts and wants to donate his time.


----------



## SHCP (May 21, 2013)

Blake said:


> Any ideas as far as the construction of large volume swords and muskets for Les Mis.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S3



I just finished Les Mis on a very low budget, and made about a dozen quickie rifles. I kept them fairly generic, so they could be used as american or french in the future. I cut the stocks out of some scrap shelving, added a piece of 1/2 inch PVC and a few pipe clamps. Nothing much to it. If you were closer to the Bay Area, I would lend them to you.


----------



## bobcatarts (May 21, 2013)

SHCP said:


> I just finished Les Mis on a very low budget, and made about a dozen quickie rifles. I kept them fairly generic, so they could be used as american or french in the future. I cut the stocks out of some scrap shelving, added a piece of 1/2 inch PVC and a few pipe clamps. Nothing much to it. If you were closer to the Bay Area, I would lend them to you.View attachment 9477View attachment 9478View attachment 9479


These look great! I'm totally taking this idea for my own future rifle needs.


----------



## Blake (May 21, 2013)

Thanks! Those look great! I think I will use that design 

Sent from my Galaxy S3


----------



## VCTMike (May 22, 2013)

Similar, I added these (hinge pin door stop) to fashion the flint lock pieces:


----------



## SHCP (May 22, 2013)

Brilliant! These really look great!. I put half of a clothespin on the top of mine, just to break up the line. If I had a little more time and budget, the hinge pins would be awesome!


VCTMike said:


> Similar, I added these (hinge pin door stop) to fashion the flint lock pieces:


----------

